# The awesome moment when your interst speed reaches 50mbps..



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2474215016.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2474202635.png

My reaction was: 

*themavesite.com/TMS-Pictures/Epic/Memes/CerealGuySpit.png

I need to think fast what to download.

Not to mention this is coming from a 450/- per month connection. 10X speed. 



Spoiler



*img832.imageshack.us/img832/1450/olalad.jpg


----------



## Myth (Jan 31, 2013)

What the.... #$%^&* 
So, what did you finally download ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2013)

******** (17.1gb)

Thinking about what to dl next. Already have most of the things I want..

addition: Next in line: ********** (7.67GB)


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

AgraaQQlsjd;gldj30845 934#$%#$%#$% 





I WANT I WANT!!!  WILL PAY 2.5K+

EDIT: first line was a mistake.. I fell down while typing


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ Don't get too excited, this is the first time I'm getting this kind of speed. Before this, I used to get occasional 10-15mbps for ~2-3 days per month.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2474215016.png
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2474202635.png
> 
> My reaction was:
> ...



see my sig, its my college's speedtest along with these,

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/broadband-dth/7956d1355085392-post-your-speedtest-results-2068363644.png

and

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/broadband-dth/7954d1355085364-post-your-speedtest-results-2068359820.png


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ Your collage is under NIB.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 31, 2013)

Who could give me some Potassium Cyanide?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 31, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2474215016.png
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2474202635.png
> 
> My reaction was:
> ...



What the *#& !!!!!!! DId you missed a Zero ???



ithehappy said:


> Who could give me some Potassium Cyanide?


I will write in my will to send the remaining of it to you.

Btw , I need a reason to live.Please Tell me , there is a FUP.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jan 31, 2013)

Which Internet connection are you using ???


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 31, 2013)

^^
Its mentioned there. *Meghbela Broadband*. 
BTW does this plan have any FUP? 


And no such plan is mentioned in its website.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2013)

Broadband provided by Cablewallah. No FUP.

Update: Its still there, but speed reduced to ~30mbps
*www.speedtest.net/result/2475127365.png

ANd I should say thanks to my cable-wallah to allow me to download 122.38GB last night, and the count is still increasing.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

My speed-
Download- 0.58 MBps
Upload- O.45 MBps..

and i pay rs. 599 for this ****..

God why me!!!!!!

HOW IN THE WORLD DID YOU GET THAT SPEED FOR RS 450 ONLY???


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 31, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> HOW IN THE WORLD DID YOU GET THAT SPEED FOR RS 450 ONLY???



Sorcery!!!!


----------



## Myth (Jan 31, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Broadband provided by Cablewallah. No FUP.
> 
> Update: Its still there, but speed reduced to ~30mbps
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2475127365.png
> ...



I am getting a high BP. d6bmg, please share your internet plan details


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 31, 2013)

see cablewala FTW


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

please explain..


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 31, 2013)

Is the connection stable? We've Meghbela here too but it's so unstable! One night it provides 16 Mbps, other night 512 kbps.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

*t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRoX1WesQLI26otUaJQuHpEnvBzeGh70LezqR-BZTp96KOpNp5YGg

Oh, d6bmg, where do you live?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2013)

At last, fun's over.
Back to normal speed.
Total download: ~154GB.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> My speed-
> Download- 0.58 MBps
> Upload- O.45 MBps..
> 
> ...



Do you guys see this!! This is my connection's speed.. Never goes up or never goes down.. I live with this everyday..


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Do you guys see this!! This is my connection's speed.. Never goes up or never goes down.. I live with this everyday..


BSNL UL750 user here, I understand your pain:
*www.speedtest.net/result/2475370280.png

*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQfxtkZCPogoV5tpFvRS9t-AUGBY9YqW9-Xs_U8Qjl8Om5S9DgbrA

But I am moving to hyd in march, I'll get Beam telecom then


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> BSNL UL750 user here, I understand your pain:
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2475370280.png
> 
> *t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQfxtkZCPogoV5tpFvRS9t-AUGBY9YqW9-Xs_U8Qjl8Om5S9DgbrA
> ...



Atleast my ping was only 25..


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Atleast my ping was only 25..


Distance to server?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 31, 2013)

Do not post this kind of insta heart attack threads. Mod perma ban Meghbala and beam users. 
I am also using local cable , but never got more than 1 mbps @ 1K plan.



d6bmg said:


> At last, fun's over.
> Back to normal speed.
> Total download: ~154GB.



Oh so sad.. Sabka bura nazar lag gaya..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2013)

If it is DOCSIS, you can increase speed even more.. 
check my siggy


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Distance to server?



<50(less than 50)...


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> <50(less than 50)...


Lets do math: 45ms ping for 50mile, so for 1200mile 1080ms ping, bwahaha , you lose grasshoppa  

I get 75ms for 1200mile, oh yeaaaah.

PS: Its a joke, ping can not be calculated that way.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Lets do math: 45ms ping for 50mile, so for 1200mile 1080ms ping, bwahaha , you lose grasshoppa
> 
> I get 75ms for 1200mile, oh yeaaaah.
> 
> PS: Its a joke, ping can not be calculated that way.



I QUIT.. I know my connection sucks.. But the good thing is that atleast it is Unlimited..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> At last, fun's over.
> Back to normal speed.
> Total download: ~154GB.


so it was all network glitch....



Nerevarine said:


> If it is DOCSIS, you can increase speed even more..
> check my siggy



what is that?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Is the connection stable? We've Meghbela here too but it's so unstable! One night it provides 16 Mbps, other night 512 kbps.



Here at Salt lake, these connections provided by cable wallahs- 'Pacenet Meghbela' is completely stable. 
The ISP I'm using is, 'pacenet meghbela'. Website: P.M.Services Pvt.Ltd
But there is another meghbela present here which is called 'Meghbela Broadband', and that's sh!tty.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 1, 2013)

If I had this speed , I would had to spend more on buying HDD than the Internet Plan itself.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> If I had this speed , I would had to spend more on buying HDD than the Internet Plan itself.



.. Its been almost a month and i have been able to download only 17Gb with my shitty connection..

This was all your cablewalla's effect and you dint use any other means?? vpn, proxy server and i dont know what all...??


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 1, 2013)

But which plan exactly is it? Their is no Rs.450 plan mentioned in their website!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> This was all your cablewalla's effect and you dint use any other means?? vpn, proxy server and i dont know what all...??



No, no tricks at all.



saswat23 said:


> But which plan exactly is it? Their is no Rs.450 plan mentioned in their website!



Those charts are for new users. Not applicable for any old customers. They offer old customers 'personalized plan'.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 4, 2013)

Dam wish you were my neighbour would have asked you to download everything 
Imagine downloading those huge game updates 
Why you no provide good plans in my city? No reliance wired here


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2013)

I would have got all the animes in my long list! But, oh well!


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I would have got all the animes in my long list! But, oh well!


I have s similar list too, waiting to move to Hyd


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 4, 2013)

Beam is providing 15Mbps for just 1.1k in Hyd. Really great plan.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Beam is providing 15Mbps for just 1.1k in Hyd. Really great plan.


  
Have to buy 2-3 1TB external drives, and a full fledged business class DVD burner.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Have to buy 2-3 1TB external drives, and a full fledged business class DVD burner.



And start mailing me your external hard-disks...

It takes 4.5 hours just to download a dvdrip movie~700mb...


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Beam is providing 15Mbps for just 1.1k in Hyd. Really great plan.



Without FUP?


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Without FUP?


No, after fup speeds goes to 2MBps.


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 6, 2013)

I used to get same speed bump too with Meghbela. But it used to last not more than an hour. Meghbela has its share of problems (2years back):

-> Disconnections
-> Re-login required for night speeds
-> No software for easy login

Now after taking Alliance, all these problems are solved.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> I used to get same speed bump too with Meghbela. But it used to last not more than an hour. Meghbela has its share of problems (2years back):
> 
> -> Disconnections
> -> Re-login required for night speeds
> ...



And the speed is?


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 6, 2013)

^Explain.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> I used to get same speed bump too with Meghbela. But it used to last not more than an hour. Meghbela has its share of problems (2years back):
> 
> -> Disconnections
> -> Re-login required for night speeds
> ...



I"ve said this already, It's not *Meghbela broadband*, it is* Pacenet Meghbela*.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 6, 2013)

I have Meghbela by PMPL....some not all torrents give me 10 Mbps ....browsing gives me  28/32kbps!!!!!


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 6, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> ^Explain.



And what speed are you getting??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 6, 2013)

wats the normal speed now?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> wats the normal speed now?



It is originally 2mbps connection (upto 5mbps from 12night to 8am)


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't mean to alarm anyone, but looks like MTNL is providing double the speeds!

I have 512 kbps plan, and am getting >120 kBps speeds! I am not sure if this is spike but I am going to make full use of it this weekend!!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I don't mean to alarm anyone, but looks like MTNL is providing double the speeds!
> 
> I have 512 kbps plan, and am getting >120 kBps speeds! I am not sure if this is spike but I am going to make full use of it this weekend!!



No FUP?  Then download!!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> No FUP?  Then download!!



Yes, No FUP. I am since yesterday evening!  About > 4.5 GB downloaded since then.
It could be a fluke! Since I can search no news about this.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2013)

^^^ Continue downloading till the fun lasts. 
You know, you can't download the whole internet.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 9, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Yes, No FUP. I am since yesterday evening!  About > 4.5 GB downloaded since then.
> It could be a fluke! Since I can search no news about this.



Why doesnt such a thing never happen with me!!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@d6bmg* Can you send me a copy of Far Cry 3 via speedpost/courier? I take it you've downloaded that.



Problem is I NEVER sent anything using any courier. I'm totally new to it.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 9, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Problem is I NEVER sent anything using any courier. I'm totally new to it.



Pack it up real nice(like the flipkart people) put the address of the receiver on both sides, go to the courier service, tell them the address and the recipient and you are done..


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2013)

When I didnt have a good internet connection, long back.. i used to download torrents from cafes.. I used to hide bittorrent using the bosskey feature and the owner would never know lol..After a couple of days, I wd just bring a pd and get my data ..
It was rreally funny once, cuz the owner thought the computers picked up a virus somehow which made it download 24x7


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 9, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I don't mean to alarm anyone, but looks like MTNL is providing double the speeds!
> 
> I have 512 kbps plan, and am getting >120 kBps speeds! I am not sure if this is spike but I am going to make full use of it this weekend!!



Yeah even I was getting spikes the other day on BSNL.
Protip: Download your Steam library


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Better be careful, banhammer coming, no piracy discussion allowed, use PM 



d6bmg said:


> Problem is I NEVER sent anything using any courier. I'm totally new to it.


You know better


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> Better be careful, banhammer coming, no piracy discussion allowed, use PM



Fixed. Yeah I forgot about that in the excitement. Care to unquote me?


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Fixed. Yeah I forgot about that in the excitement. Care to unquote me?


Done, we are here, just PM us.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 9, 2013)

I would give up buying genuine DVDs and start downloading Blu ray Movies via torrent


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 9, 2013)

For me Pacenet meghbela was so bad that even the airtel connection seemed like high quality.

I removed it within two months of trying it out.

Right now I'm surviving on the 8Mbit airtel 175GB plan. But their stupid Smart Bytes page caused 25GB of data to go to waste. I was downloading Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch off PSN on my PS3, which was worth 15GB. It failed, I had to redownload, and even that failed. 25GB down the toilet.

Does anybody know how I can get rid of it? Bitstream interception is not the right way to notify your customer that "only" 50GB of data cap is left. ****ing scumbags. Their customer service also didnt disable it, saying that they cant.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2013)

Leave Airtel  BB, Look at Alience or PMCL.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> For me Pacenet meghbela was so bad that even the airtel connection seemed like high quality.
> 
> I removed it within two months of trying it out.
> 
> ...



you are "surviving" with that ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes. I share this connection with my brother and I need at least 200GB a month when not downloading anything. Besides, Smart Bytes (so smart...) cuts down the effective bandwidth by 30%.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 9, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Leave Airtel  BB, Look at Alience or PMCL.



What's PMCL? 
Google says 'Pakistan Mobile Communications (Pvt) Ltd'.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> What's PMCL?
> Google says 'Pakistan Mobile Communications (Pvt) Ltd'.


I think he means pacenet.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> What's PMCL?
> Google says 'Pakistan Mobile Communications (Pvt) Ltd'.



 Funny.
PMCL = Pacenet Meghbela Corporation Ltd.
In that name monthly invoices comes.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah even I was getting spikes the other day on BSNL.
> Protip: Download your Steam library



Never thought of that! 10 GB's downloaded in 24 hours, but no games on steam! Silly me!


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Never thought of that! 10 GB's downloaded in 24 hours, but no games on steam! Silly me!


That much speed and you can only think of steam, you are so.... what's the word now.. ummm... *Saintly? *


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yes. I share this connection with my brother and I need at least 200GB a month when not downloading anything. Besides, Smart Bytes (so smart...) cuts down the effective bandwidth by 30%.



bro, I have a no FUP solid 1-1.5 megabyte/s connection.. i play LoL, CoD4 and LOTRO regularly.. but I have never reached 200 GB of download
Seriously WTF do u  do  lol !??
Even Pron doesnt take that much downloads..


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> bro, I have a no FUP solid 1-1.5 megabyte/s connection.. i play LoL, CoD4 and LOTRO regularly.. but I have never reached 200 GB of download
> Seriously WTF do u  do  lol !??
> Even Pron doesnt take that much downloads..


Wanna bet?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2013)

yes pls


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yes pls


I'll show you a pic later in PM, its a collection of my stuff(in DVDs).

I used to pull 160GB earlier with my Night Unlimited plan, and max it out, and the list was at time over 300GB long, I have a compulsion for downloading everything I find on net, some tv shows etc I had never had a chance to watch, same with some games, movies etc.

Once I get beam I'll use a raspberry pi and an external HDD to pull 2mbps, 24x7, calculate that would you.


----------



## me_chirag (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy with my 2Mbps plan from reliance. Tummy to kabhi bhi fill nahin honi. chahe 100Mbps bhi aa jaye, phir bhi slow hi lagna hai.  

Even one needs to buy Hard disk's (Internal/External) with such blasting speeds. Content will be downloaded in seconds. But rakhna kidhar hai ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 10, 2013)

I am happy with 4mbps unlimited but my hdd is 320 gb only and its completely filled,I just watch everthing online  and i dont have anything to download send me ur hdds pls


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2013)

tkin said:


> That much speed and you can only think of steam, you are so.... what's the word now.. ummm... *Saintly? *



Err.. I am confused! I meant, I did 10 GB downloaded, but didn't think of downloading games on steam!
Right now, Portal 2 is on download. It's a whooping > 6 gigs! Thank god to this increase in bandwidth!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Anime. Manga. FLAC music No pron crap though. I download minimum 720p with AC3 audio. And highest is 10bit 1080p FLAC.

When I changed from my 2Mbit 75GB plan, for the remainder of the month I had no FUP. My HDD space was 600GB remaining, and by the end of the month only 14GB was left.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 10, 2013)

i have lots of 720p videos but i am waiting now to get a 32" TV.in my opinion good 720p videos deserve at least a good 32" screen(not those cheap onida/panasonic etc but sony/samsung/lg costing ~35k).this is also why i have put on hold further downloading of HD material.either watch on a good screen or don't watch at all.


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 25, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> And what speed are you getting??



Sorry for late reply... I am using the rs750 plan... Its giving 88-90kBps day, 500-520kBps night.. and torrents 2.8MB/s... IDM youtube 3.2MB/s..

P.S. Downloaded over 550GB previous month


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

my local cable guy says in India u can only get a Max Speed of 7.5MBps that is also Raw


----------



## R2K (Feb 26, 2013)

Many of you guys are damn lucky  I'm Jealous.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 27, 2013)

1. Please share the EXACT details of your plan. [Price-Bandwidth-Night Bandwidth-Peering]

2. Your account login page shows PMPL or PMCL??
Is this the login page?
*i.imgur.com/PCfbsZd.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2013)

my interest speed is more than petabytes per second on internet.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 13, 2013)

paying 600rs/month and is this what i get   

*www.speedtest.net/result/2630597197.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2630598062.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2630604077.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2630604785.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2642503790.png
shocked today! seeing in firefox dl manager

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/7840/89415469.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2013)

> paying 600rs/month and is this what i get for a 3mbps upto 30gb connection


when did vodafone launched such a plan?


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> when did vodafone launched such a plan?



Nope it's - -broadband(FTTC) maybe they buy internet from -


----------

